
RIP, science fiction and fantasy Grand Master Gene Wolfe, 1931-2019 - philipkglass
https://boingboing.net/2019/04/15/goodbye-gene.html
======
filoeleven
Sad news. A friend recommended the Book of the New Sun to me in college, and
Wolfe very quickly became my favorite author. I don’t get along with all of
his books, but the ones I like always reward subsequent readings.

Rest In Peace, Gene.

------
sohkamyung
Here's an interesting titbit about Gene Wolfe: he helped develop the machine
that makes Pringles potato chips [1]

[1]
[https://kokorognosis.livejournal.com/43391.html](https://kokorognosis.livejournal.com/43391.html)

~~~
krustyburger
That’s also mentioned in the linked article.

------
swtrs
Wow, just this morning I picked up the first half of The Book of the New Sun
as my intro to his work.

~~~
philipkglass
He could evoke places, moods, and the vastness of time. He seamlessly blended
fantasy and far-future science fiction into something with the weight and
texture of mythology. He is gone, but his writing will endure.

~~~
alchemism
Probably one of the best vocabularians in the entire genre, also.

